# I need a PL510!!!



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, I want one actually. I have wanted one for the last 8 years and have had no luck locating one. I live in the Tampa Bay area of Florida and they seem to be quite rare around here! I want a project car, dead or alive, with or without drivetrain. My plan is a KA24DE/FS5W71C combo out of an S13 with a set of sidedraft carbs and an L series distributor for fuel and spark. If you have one for sale in the Florida or Georgia area, please drop me a line. If it's not rusted in half ( have seen 3 like that...)or highly overpriced I'm looking to make a deal. PM me or E-Mail me and I will get back to you.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Good Luck man, they are a dime a dozen here in Cali (No Pun Intended). They aren't that abundant, but a lot more than Florida. I got my dime, now I just need to find a 91-92 SE-R again.


----------

